# Oakley Splices Fogging up???



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey there, got an problem here,
So I've been out boarding the past week and I noticed that my splices started to fog up. However, it appears the fog is in between the two sides of the lenses (in between window panes). I thought this was unusual because I just bought them, and the temperature was only about 20 degrees out. I checked to make sure the lens was in properly and it was. I really don't know why this is happening but its really annoying and doesn't go away unless I go in the lodge. Any help?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Your lens seal is broken, can't be fixed. If they're truly brand new you should return them. If you've had them for a while and used them, but they "look" new buy a new lens.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Dang, seriously? Ah this stinks... And I guess the only way to be sure that a lense is truly new is to buy from oakley because "used" lenses could have the same problem as mine...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Are the goggles new, used, or have you had them for a while? You don't need to buy a lens directly from Oakley, though you can. Any authorized dealer can sell you a lens for the Splice with a warranty. If you buy used you take a chance.

Be sure you're letting you goggles air dry between uses i.e. don't store them wet and never use heat to dry. Also don't rub the inside of the lens if it is wet, or has snow/other moisture on it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

are you sure splices really fit your face correctly? Make sure the face foam is completely snug with *no gaps*. (Maybe you'd be better off with the smaller crowbars?)

when I owned smith I/O, I had between lens fogging with several different lenses (pretty sure they didn't all have a cracked seal). The goggles looked the right size for my head/face, but the foam left a couple tiny gaps around my nose. Didn't ever find out what the cause of fog was - I ditched the brand because I/O was the only Smith goggle I liked (other models look 80s to me)


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Smith's lenses have had a known problem with the breather valve (white dot on near upper corner) on their lenses for a while. Sometimes the valve gets clogged, or will let moisture in to become trapped. I believe this is on the ventilator series of lenses. Ill fitting goggles with gaps usually won't fog because they allow additional air circulation which also means they aren't keeping wind off the eyes. If ill fitting goggles let your breath in around nose, under eyes etc, they will fog but only on the inside. Goggles with the vents/vent foam blocked will cause fogging on the inside of the goggles, but not between the lenses. Fog between the lenses indicates the seal has become compromised and allows moisture in. Some seals are more durable than others, but heat, flexing and moisture will weaken them.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, that's what I thought...so it was the shitty "porex" filter. Smith sent me on a wild goose chase doing their R&D for them (for free) - glad I dropped that company. Nice looking goggles...but useless.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you dry them by a heat source like a fireplace? Cause my buddy thought thats what you do and had that same problem, he took them into the shop and complained and got a new pair. Then he dried them by the fireplace again and same thing happened. Luckily out local shop rocks and he got yet another pair.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought the goggles used off amazon warehouse. They looked perfectly new when I got them and I didn't have this problem the first couple days I used them. Yes, goggles fit very well to my face, sometimes they even feel small. And no, I have never let them dry by a fire I usually leave them in the microfiber bag in my car. Ill try to complain to oakley, see if I can get anything out of it. I kinda wanted a new lens anyway (persimmon is still too dark for night riding), the HI yellow looks nice.

Thanks for all the help, Ill see what I can do.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

TopThriller said:


> I bought the goggles used off amazon warehouse. They looked perfectly new when I got them and I didn't have this problem the first couple days I used them. Yes, goggles fit very well to my face, sometimes they even feel small. And no, I have never let them dry by a fire *I usually leave them in the microfiber bag in my car*. Ill try to complain to oakley, see if I can get anything out of it. I kinda wanted a new lens anyway (persimmon is still too dark for night riding), the HI yellow looks nice.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, Ill see what I can do.


Problem solved


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Tried to quote and bold on my Kindle, didn't really work. He's leaving damp goggles in the bag, in the car, overnight. Perfect recipe to have moisture work through the gasket. The HI yellow is a great lens, but a killer on sunny days.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, bseracka is right. I had a pair of the yellow lenses and if I left them in my locker next to damp gloves I would get the same issue. Store them in a dry place.


----------

